# Melbourne reptile vets



## wasgij (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi just wanted to know if and where there are reptile vets around melbourne, cheers.


----------



## JAS101 (Jan 16, 2010)

Heres a question , did you bother to use the search function ? 
because i did - using your topic title "melbourne reptile vets "
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/wiki-4599/reptile-vets-71261#Melbourne_Metropolitan


----------



## wasgij (Jan 16, 2010)

No I didn't I was in a rush when I posted. thank you.


----------



## AaronR (Jan 16, 2010)

HI mate,

you have Karringal vet, and warranwood vet they are the best that I know of in Melb.


----------



## JAS101 (Jan 16, 2010)

*Victoria*


*Melbourne Metropolitan*


*Dr Peter Cameron*
221 Millers Road
North Altona, VIC 3025
Tel: 03 9391 5837

*Dr Brendan Carmel BVSc MVS GDipComp MRCVS*
Warranwood Veterinary Centre 
1 Colman Road 
Warranwood, VIC 3134 
Tel: 03 9879 0900 
Email: [email protected]

*Dr Jim Greenwood*
Canterbury Veterinary Clinic
182-184 Canterbury Road
Canterbury, VIC 3126
Tel: 03 9836 2708

*Dr Shane Simpson* { i say by far the best reptile vet }
Karingal Veterinary Hospital
328 Cranbourne Rd
Frankston, Vic 3199
Tel: 03 97893444
[email protected]

*West*


*Dr Sally Adams*
North Geelong Vet Clinic
278 Church Street
North Geelong, VIC 3215
Tel: 03 5278 5400

*Dr Anne Fowler BVSc MACVS*
Torquay Animal House
120 Geelong Road
Torquay, VIC 3228
Tel: 03 5261 6486


----------

